# Describe each quadra with a fashion style



## Dragheart Luard

About clothes, there are some things that I change daily, like my shirts, but I won't tell how many days on a row I use my jeans, because I don't want to freak you out with that info. Still the order of that is another issue, as I pile my clothes over a chair, and I rarely put those things inside my closet, plus I don't care too much if the colours match.


----------



## Kintsugi

I'm not into 'fashion' - not a big fan of clothes shopping either.

I'm fairly casual when it comes to clothes; I'm pretty active and need clothes and footwear that I can rely on. I do love bright and bold colors, I like standing out in a crowd, feeling confident and 'powerful.' No overly 'girly' outfits for me, I am, by nature, more masculine/dominant. I have a pretty feminine face and hair so its an interesting juxtaposition.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Kintsugi said:


> I'm not into 'fashion' - not a big fan of clothes shopping either.
> 
> I'm fairly casual when it comes to clothes; I'm pretty active and need clothes and footwear that I can rely on. I do love bright and bold colors, I like standing out in a crowd, feeling confident and 'powerful.' No overly 'girly' outfits for me, I am, by nature, more masculine/dominant. I have a pretty feminine face and hair so its an interesting juxtaposition.


Interesting, I find annoying to shop clothes, so I only do that when it's really a need for me. I also understand the point of colours, though I like more dark colors and some few bright ones like red and orange, but I don't like pink clothes nor wearing girly things. My contexture may be clearly female, but my mindset doesn't pass at all with the stereotypes of women.


----------



## Kintsugi

Blue Flare said:


> Interesting, I find annoying to shop clothes, so I only do that when it's really a need for me. I also understand the point of colours, though I like more dark colors and some few bright ones like red and orange, but I don't like pink clothes nor wearing girly things. My contexture may be clearly female, but my mindset doesn't pass at all with the stereotypes of women.


My SO (ILI) prefers dark colors too. Well, his 'masculine' side does. He considers himself gender fluid and his feminine side is a complete contrast to this.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Kintsugi said:


> My SO (ILI) prefers dark colors too. Well, his 'masculine' side does. He considers himself gender fluid and his feminine side is a complete contrast to this.


I see, I don't associate dark colors that much to a masculine side, but more like I prefer to blend with the background, as I don't like to stand out too much, because I prefer to act as an observer. Still I admit that I like rock and heavy metal, so that somehow also expresses my masculine side, though I don't have a clear preference, so I think that I'm rather gender neutral as well, as I don't have a strong feminine side.


----------



## liminalthought

ephemereality said:


> I view it more in terms of what's efficient.


I guess there's no doubt about it now. roud:


----------



## Kintsugi

Blue Flare said:


> I see, I don't associate dark colors that much to a masculine side, but more like I prefer to blend with the background, as I don't like to stand out too much, because I prefer to act as an observer. Still I admit that I like rock and heavy metal, so that somehow also expresses my masculine side, though I don't have a clear preference, so I think that I'm rather gender neutral as well, as I don't have a strong feminine side.


I guess, when I say his 'masculine side' I am referring to his most dominant persona/ego. He also has a feminine alter-ego (with her own name and very differently personality traits). We are still exploring this side to him; so far she seems to be a manifestation of his sexuality, although there is definitely some kind of emotional element too - linked to his childhood. Her fashion sense is very sexy/feminine, she is much more 'girly' than I am.


----------



## Dragheart Luard

Kintsugi said:


> I guess, when I say his 'masculine side' I am referring to his most dominant persona/ego. He also has a feminine alter-ego (with her own name and very differently personality traits). We are still exploring this side to him; so far she seems to be a manifestation of his sexuality, although there is definitely some kind of emotional element too - linked to his childhood. Her fashion sense is very sexy/feminine, she is much more 'girly' than I am.


Interesting, I don't know if that's somehow related to his Fi and Se. I haven't experienced such thing of having an alter-ego yet, but I admit that many people thought that I was a guy when I talked with them online, to the point that I've called a 'reverse trap' by some friends that I met on an anime forum. Who knows if that's a milder version of the part that you and your SO are exploring now, and as I'm a girl, then maybe my own alter ego would be manlier than a regular dude lol

Derp, I've realized something that now makes sense, and it is that I've RPed more frequently using guys than girls, and I tend to relate more to them as well >_> maybe that is some way of channeling that alter ego thing that you've noticed with your SO, only that I use writing as an outlet for such ideas.


----------



## Kintsugi

Blue Flare said:


> Derp, I've realized something that now makes sense, and it is that I've RPed more frequently using guys than girls, and I tend to relate more to them as well >_> maybe that is some way of channeling that alter ego thing that you've noticed with your SO, only that I use writing as an outlet for such ideas.


It could be. I've always thought of it as being very Ni. Hmmm. Not sure I can explain this though, might need to give it some more thought before I attempt to. 

Random side note: I've always found the gender fluidity of my SO to be rather comforting. Exploring this side of him and talking to him in detail about it was a way for me to 'experience' and consequently, understand, what I think of as the 'fluidity on concepts'. Which is actually something quite significant to me; it's easy for me to lose touch with the deeper meaning/bigger picture when I'm so grounded in the present.


----------



## Entropic

As an interesting example of how Se can manifest as an alter ego/persona in the ILI female I recommend watching the anime Paprika. A more known example is otherwise Fight Club of course.

And I do care about my colors that I'm wearing, but I definitely prefer dark colors and I have even before I became a fan of metal music. I would say also curiously that I've become more aware of my external expression after I began my transition, perhaps slightly mirroring Kintsugi's SO though I am now expressing who I see as myself rather than an alter ego as a part of the gender fluid continuum.

Similarly, most of my characters in fiction were men and women were always very masculine though the men tended to fall on the effeminate side. Regarding the men, I think it was a combination of injection and projection on my end.


----------



## liminalthought

ephemereality said:


> And I do care about my colors that I'm wearing, but I definitely prefer dark colors and I have even before I became a fan of metal music.


I'm surprised, one knows the roots of his tastes.
:happy:


----------



## LibertyPrime

Lol I wear mainly balck with some brighter colors, 90% of the time something similar to this:










Similarly to @ephemereality I come from a heavy metal background .


----------



## liminalthought

FreeBeer said:


> Lol I wear mainly black with some brighter colors, 90% of the time something similar to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Similar to @_ephemereality,_ I come from a heavy metal background .


Ah, I see. This one too :wink:


liminalthought said:


> knows the roots of his tastes.
> :happy:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana

Gamma


----------



## Swordsman of Mana




----------



## Entropic

Kintsugi said:


> Thats exactly like my ILI SO - I love it. xD
> 
> He sits there watching me dress in the morning and is completely confused by it all. He questions the logic behind me trying on several different outfits before deciding on one - commenting on the amount of time I am wasting, etc. I tried to explain that my outfit is an expression of my mood, how I feel, etc. Also, I just love throwing outrageous colours together - it makes me happy.
> 
> I think I lost him at that point.


I wanted to add on this but I was lazy yesterday, but I showed this post to my SEE friend because I lol'd since she's exactly like this as well and like your SO I also just shake my head and I don't get it. There is some feel in deciding what I wear, but I wouldn't say I give it any deep thought. I just have some clothes I prefer over others so I tend to end up wearing that more simply. 

Ah, reminds me now I got money I should order this shirt: "Infernal Phoenix" Behemoth t-shirt Behemoth Webstore

I was discussing clothing preferences with a person I know and she didn't like the strong contrasts between colors. I'm fairly sure that she's an Ne-valuing type. She seems to overall prefer clothes more on the kind of chic/cute end but not something that stands out so much I guess? Not that I think there is a genuine preference between quadras and clothes more than poking fun at the possibility in the OP as it's probably too individual in the end, but with that said, I do wonder if Ne types might prefer "softer" clothes as in it's less say, about the color contrasts, strength of colors and so on, but more about what's "comfortable"? 

I also remembered a funny story that happened to me way back while I was studying at uni. My class that day was studying clothing styles, fashion and so on in relation to cultures and cultural expression and I went up to my teacher to ask something. On that very day I went to class in my sleepwear pretty much, big baggy t-shirt and baggy pants, because I was too tired to put on something proper in the morning, and then a classmate tells me that I always seem to appear so stylish LOL.


----------



## Judson Joist

Alpha: Dieselpunk
Beta: Cyberpunk
Gamma: Steampunk
Delta: Biopunk


----------



## zinnia

ephemereality said:


> Ah, reminds me now I got money I should order this shirt: "Infernal Phoenix" Behemoth t-shirt Behemoth Webstore
> 
> I was discussing clothing preferences with a person I know and she didn't like the strong contrasts between colors. I'm fairly sure that she's an Ne-valuing type. She seems to overall prefer clothes more on the kind of chic/cute end but not something that stands out so much I guess? Not that I think there is a genuine preference between quadras and clothes more than poking fun at the possibility in the OP as it's probably too individual in the end, but with that said, I do wonder if Ne types might prefer "softer" clothes as in it's less say, about the color contrasts, strength of colors and so on, but more about what's "comfortable"?
> 
> I also remembered a funny story that happened to me way back while I was studying at uni. My class that day was studying clothing styles, fashion and so on in relation to cultures and cultural expression and I went up to my teacher to ask something. On that very day I went to class in my sleepwear pretty much, big baggy t-shirt and baggy pants, because I was too tired to put on something proper in the morning, and then a classmate tells me that I always seem to appear so stylish LOL.


I like that shirt. It reminds me of something, though I can't tell what. Personally, I do prefer what's comfortable because I really can't deal with how many women just endlessly fuss with their clothes (give me five minutes and I will be out the door)... but this isn't really related to strength of colors. That shirt seems just as comfortable as my old shit-brown T-shirt I wear when all the rest is in laundry (lol). I used to wear black every day in high school, then brown in college, and now I am beginning to branch out with color on a regular basis.

That story reminds me of when a classmate of mine told me that I always seemed so put together. Dude, I reuse the same clothes week after week. I once ran to class wearing green capri pajama pants and striped rainbow socks with sandals. Clearly, something wrong with either her memory or her eyes. Maybe both...


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

The Perfect Storm said:


> It could be. I've always thought of it as being very Ni. Hmmm. Not sure I can explain this though, might need to give it some more thought before I attempt to.
> 
> Random side note: I've always found the gender fluidity of my SO to be rather comforting. Exploring this side of him and talking to him in detail about it was a way for me to 'experience' and consequently, understand, what I think of as the 'fluidity on concepts'. Which is actually something quite significant to me; it's easy for me to lose touch with the deeper meaning/bigger picture when I'm so grounded in the present.


I've noticed a lot of Ni dom/aux people are prone to being gender neutral or gender fluid. Somewhat less common, I've also seen trans. Oh, and lots of homosexuality and/or bisexuality. Some BDSM too, but I am unsure how related that last one is - I'm thinking it is important, though. Just...not sure how exactly.

Basically, I think it has to do with Ni shifting perspectives and thus reinterpreting how to present the self. And Se pushing to just go ahead and do the thing. I am fairly neutral on the gender scale, myself.

Also, what Quadra would you lot say this fits into?


----------



## willowglass

I hate finding pictures to describe stuff, so I'd rather just write what I've noticed....

From what I've noticed, The Delta ST's I know around where I live wear mostly carhartt clothes. If ever in doubt for something to get a Delta, buy a Carhartt jacket. lol. I even have my own Carhartt bibs.

My SLI dad still has sweatshirts from 20 years ago I think, but he gets pissed because my SEE sister comes over and steals all of his good clothes. lol. He will come out of his closet and be like, 'Damn it! She took all my good clothes!' 'Who, dad?', 'You know who!'...He does have some really great sweatshirts...a little too big for me  . He loves getting free hats. We will go somewhere, and he will be like, 'Can I get a free hat with that?'. Free t-shirts, stuff other people don't want..he'll take it. Haha.

My LSE husband is really picky about his clothes. He mostly wears plain pocket t-shirts in dark blue, red, or grey. He likes plain hoodies. He hates clothes with writing on them, or with brands visible, unless its carhartts...he likes plain or ariat button up t-shirts for going out, but he's picky about those too. They have to be a certain color etc. He's really weird about his boots. They have to be a certain brand, a certain color. He's pretty conservative and has pretty much dressed the same way since I've known him...he definitely likes things a certain way, but I like his style. It almost has a 1950's quality to it.

The ESE's I know are pretty trendy. They always know what's in style. Since they know what's in style and often change it, I don't exactly know what 'their' style is, besides being trendy, but they always look nice... 

My SEE sister...lol..she wears some funky stuff sometimes. She had bleached hair for a while, then it was pink, then it was black, I'm not sure what it is now. She mixes all kinds of stuff together. She was even dressing goth for a while... I was kind of worried..she was kind of depressed then..she can dress really nice if she wants to, but I think sometimes she likes being funky. It's just her personality..she dressed a lot more classy and expensive-like when she was married to her LIE ex-husband. I think she felt suffocated or something, because right before they got divorced she died her hair pink.

I know two IEE's and they both dress like homeless people, or hippies lol. The girl IEE I know dresses a little nicer now that she's older, but I notice they like a lot of home spun like things, going to goodwill, or finding some more unique things. 

I like shopping for clothes, personally. I like finding stuff I like... It just makes me happy. Call me shallow . I just don't like spending the money. My favorite store is Anthropologie. You can see in my signature what kind of stuff I like from my Pinterest boards, I guess, so I really don't have to describe.. My mom started buying me really expensive clothes when I was younger and I got spoiled and developed kind of high expectations. I think I've come a long way since I moved out. My mom owns her own clothing store now, so she gives me a lot of nice stuff for free...so I'm kind of still spoiled in a way...


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

What quadra would post-apocalyptic bio-industrial cyber-emo necropunk fit into? Because that's kind of what I am.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

Tetsuo Shima said:


> What quadra would post-apocalyptic bio-industrial cyber-emo necropunk fit into? Because that's kind of what I am.


The @Tetsuo Shima Quadra


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> The @Tetsuo Shima Quadra


To be fair, Tetsuo is every temperament throughout the course of the manga.


----------



## NTlazerman

*Alpha: *Colorful, a bit show-off, somewhat messy, with a hint of history blended in. Usually messier hair than on other quadras. Looks radiate happiness and brightness. Cozy over perfection. Often unprofessional vibe. Might love accessories. Usually does not wear too dark clothes. Usually less contemporary than others.

*Beta:* Also show-off, but less messier. More simplified and powerful. A lot darker vibe than on alphas. Radiates attitude and street-smartness. Much more trendy and moderate than on alphas. Leather jackets are common. Might have tattoos, colored hair and piercings. Looks over comfort. Look like go-getters. 

*Gamma:* Simple, black, serious. Often trendy in a very strict sense. Radiate intimidation, power and minimalism. Can also wear leather. Contemporary and very often professional. Strict, well-paired clothing. Might have military themes. Often display their social or economic status in a classy, non-showoff way. 

*Delta:* Personal, professional, practical. Somewhat riding with the current trends with some personal twist. Might have tattoos. Might have more color than Gammas and Betas, but less than Alphas. Might be slightly messy. Radiates invidualism, ambition and seriousness. Practicality and comfort over show-off. Often express their political or humanitarian values thru their clothing.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart

NTlazerman said:


> *Alpha: *Colorful, a bit show-off, somewhat messy, with a hint of history blended in. Usually messier hair than on other quadras. Looks radiate happiness and brightness. Cozy over perfection. Often unprofessional vibe. Might love accessories. Usually does not wear too dark clothes. Usually less contemporary than others.
> 
> *Beta:* Also show-off, but less messier. More simplified and powerful. A lot darker vibe than on alphas. Radiates attitude and street-smartness. Much more trendy and moderate than on alphas. Leather jackets are common. Might have tattoos, colored hair and piercings. Looks over comfort. Look like go-getters.
> 
> *Gamma:* Simple, black, serious. Often trendy in a very strict sense. Radiate intimidation, power and minimalism. Can also wear leather. Contemporary and very often professional. Strict, well-paired clothing. Might have military themes. Often display their social or economic status in a classy, non-showoff way.
> 
> *Delta:* Personal, professional, practical. Somewhat riding with the current trends with some personal twist. Might have tattoos. Might have more color than Gammas and Betas, but less than Alphas. Might be slightly messy. Radiates invidualism, ambition and seriousness. Practicality and comfort over show-off. Often express their political or humanitarian values thru their clothing.


Seems good to me. Although I see myself as Beta and I don't dress too showoffy. Mmm...well sort of. I prefer to go for a look of Quiet Power. Plus I do not care what is trending, I tend to go more for classics. That's why I like leather jackets, personally, although I don't own one any more.


----------



## 0+n*1

> *Alpha: Colorful, a bit show-off, somewhat messy, with a hint of history blended in. Usually messier hair than on other quadras. Looks radiate happiness and brightness. Cozy over perfection. Often unprofessional vibe. Might love accessories. Usually does not wear too dark clothes. Usually less contemporary than others.**
> Beta: Also show-off, but less messier. More simplified and powerful. A lot darker vibe than on alphas. Radiates attitude and street-smartness. Much more trendy and moderate than on alphas. Leather jackets are common. Might have tattoos, colored hair and piercings. Looks over comfort. Look like go-getters.
> 
> Gamma: Simple, black, serious. Often trendy in a very strict sense. Radiate intimidation, power and minimalism. Can also wear leather. Contemporary and very often professional. Strict, well-paired clothing. Might have military themes. Often display their social or economic status in a classy, non-showoff way.
> 
> *
> *Delta: Personal, professional, practical. Somewhat riding with the current trends with some personal twist. Might have tattoos. Might have more color than Gammas and Betas, but less than Alphas. Might be slightly messy. Radiates invidualism, ambition and seriousness. Practicality and comfort over show-off. Often express their political or humanitarian values thru their clothing.*


I think I dress Alpha but look up to dressing more Delta (one step at a time, don't expect me to dress Gamma all of a sudden). I don't own tattoos but I want to get one very discreet tattoo (my username). I like dark clothes, but also love and use a lot of colorful clothes (bordering on tacky at times). I had an entire red outfit that I used to wear more than ocassionally. Red pants and a red hoodie with a big Kool-aid smiley face printed on it. I'm fat and was fatter back then, so you can imagine I was the embodiment of Koolaid man. Pretty bad taste. And pretty colorful. At my job, it seems I'm the only one that uses suits that aren't just dark blue or black and shirts that aren't mostly white. I have a very original shirt with an astronaut printed on it with a D20 instead of a head in front of a galaxy background. If that t-shirt alone is not the embodiment of alpha, then I don't know what is. I'm not sure I'm an alpha though, it's either one of those (Alpha or Delta).

This one









Kool-Aid Man:


----------



## Tetsuo Shima

Alpha: Dreampunk

















Beta: Biopunk

















Gamma: Cyberpunk

















Delta: Steampunk


----------

